# on tylko czeka na to,by in English



## guniang

Dear All,
'On tylko czeka na to, by przypiąć im łatkę im łatkę socjalistów'
Could that be: 'He does nothing but waiting to stigmatise them as socialists'?


Many thanks for your help!


----------



## dreamlike

Judging by your posts, you strike me as a person who holds strong views about politics, Guniang, You seem to have leftist take on the world, don't you? 

As for the sentece, I'd say: _He's just waiting to labell them as socialists_ or_ He's just waiting to brand them as socialists_. (stigmatize is fine, but note the very serious overtone it carries)


----------



## LilianaB

Yes I agree, except label with single l.


----------



## dreamlike

It doesn't really make a big difference which spelling you use, it's just an BrE/AmE variation.

On reflection, it makes all the difference in the world. "Labell as" would be wrong. The verb "label" is spelled with a single "l". You can either say "labelled as" or "labeled as" but the verb is "label". My bad.


----------



## guniang

In fact, I have just finished translating a text from Polish to English, which is about Sarkozy and his tactics to win the approaching presidential election. It is a difficult one and but for your help I wouldn 't have succeeded in translating it ! Many thanks again to all of you!


----------



## majlo

Dreamlike, there's also a typo: waiting, not wainting*. 

Let's just pray to whoever we can he doesn't get reelected.


----------



## dreamlike

Thanks for pointing that out, majlo, how observant of you. 

As far French presidential election is concerned, I think the result is a foregone conclusion... Although I want Marine Le Pen to win, I doubt she or any other candidate stand a chance against Sarkozy.


----------

